

27 Free (and legal) Data Mining Books - Anon84
http://www.dataonfocus.com/21-free-data-mining-books/

======
wodenokoto
I'm pretty sure that Bishop's book isn't legally freely available.

It's not listed as free on neither the publisher or Bishops homepage.

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/cmbishop/PRML/...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/cmbishop/PRML/index.htm)

[http://www.springer.com/gp/book/9780387310732](http://www.springer.com/gp/book/9780387310732)

